# Walleye reports



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Any up to date walleye reports from Gordon park area? Any tips appreciated... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My crews there right now I didn't go because of the rain I'll post as soon as I hear back from them


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Actions been pretty steady past couple times we went


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

what's working?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Its called fishing


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

mmtchell said:


> Its called fishing


Why did you even open up this post titled walleye reports in the reports section just to give a smart a** reply?? Must be having a tough fall yourself.... To the op we fished cleveland yesterday along with a couple other guys, we were all on the struggle bus. Lots of boats and saw one net fly all day. I think maybe the rough water from Friday had them negative. We tried every thing we could and could not get a steady program. Water was 44 degrees.

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Fishballz said:


> Why did you even open up this post titled walleye reports in the reports section just to give a smart a** reply?? Must be having a tough fall yourself.... To the op we fished cleveland yesterday along with a couple other guys, we were all on the struggle bus. Lots of boats and saw one net fly all day. I think maybe the rough water from Friday had them negative. We tried every thing we could and could not get a steady program. Water was 44 degrees.
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


 managed 2 on crankbait.out 6 hrs. ugh!!!! thx for positive report...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

half mile out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

We had similar results... Fished from 43-55 fow for 5 hrs and ended w 3 fish

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky97 (Sep 23, 2014)

Unfortunately same here... decided at last minute to go with my son. Fished from 2-5pm anywhere from 42 to 52 fow with leads from 35-70 back. Got a big goose egg, UGH!! Waves were bigger than anticipated and windy than I thought they were calling for. Never seen one net out, but there was no lack of marks, screen looked impressive, just nothing biting.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Yesterday, We got to the ramp at 1pm, and saw someone coming in that said they had fished since 5am and got nothing. My expectations sunk. We fishing bandits and assisted p10's for about 3hrs. Ended up with 9. No good pattern - I ran bandits from 40-100'back and caught them on both ends of that range. Three caught on a custom silver with pink belly bandit. Really surprised that the wind kicked up from the NE around 3. But for November, it was a nice day to be on the lake.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Fished yest,4-7pm,72nd,no eyes, 1 for 2 in steele. Man they go crazy! Shook a p10 after the fifth jump. Definitely the gymnast of the fish world! Kudos to the guy in the black and red boat who helped Tow in the black and white boat. Sheriff still out there, got questioned about life jacket by some water cop at ramp, guess he didn't see my grey life jacket against grey hull bottom.c town was SLOW AND CROWDED!


----------



## apanfil (Dec 12, 2012)

We fished the Cleveland area yesterday from 9:30-3:30.
Had a good bite going until about 12:30 when the wind shifted from dead calm SW to NE. Once that happened the door slammed shut.
Fish were caught from 45’-53’. P20’s and Reefs 60-100 back.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

We fished east of Gordon park 45 to 52 ft. We got our 18 and had 6 pullbacks. 5 hrs. Bandits 30 to 70 back.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Weather permitting I’ll be out there Monday and Tuesday, I’ll post results


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hit the shoreline casting bay rats last night. Best night of my life casting for walleye. Easily landed over 40 eyes, I caught my limit, and 3 other of my friends. I just had the right sauce and right retrieve with the right bait on I guess. Felt that first tap, wait a sec and reel in another eye. It was truly an amazing night. 5 years ago I got 22 in one night. Never thought that would happen again. Glad I decided to go. Water clarity was about 2ft. Purple and gold Bay rats were my hot baits. 15lb power pro with floro leader, shimano 2500 and 7’ med fast rod.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^^SLAYED EM!!!^^^^


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Fished Saturday. 50 fish hit the deck. 6 good fish (nothing to weigh in). All big fish went back and we kept our 5 man ticket of eaters. Bandits 35-115 back and P10's 75-145 back unassisted and 20/20 w/ 2oz. Speed was 1.2sog. 45-53fow.


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Fished earlier today caught 13 kept 11 looking for a big on. Bandits and smithwicks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Got out for one pass this morning, caught 3 on P10’s, turned to make another pass through the area and my phone rang. School nurse, kids got the rhea, come pick him up, GAME OVER!!!!


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Had the same deal one day in Lorain. Just got out on the lake and marked some fish and the phone rang.. daughter has a fever.. 1.5 hr drive each way for a short boat ride and not even get a line in the water! But all part of being a Dad! 

We will be out tomorrow! Hopefully have some luck!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Parisfisherman said:


> Had the same deal one day in Lorain. Just got out on the lake and marked some fish and the phone rang.. daughter has a fever.. 1.5 hr drive each way for a short boat ride and not even get a line in the water! But all part of being a Dad!
> 
> We will be out tomorrow! Hopefully have some luck!


I’m giving it another shot tomorrow! Loading him up with Imodium and crossing my fingers!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

7 casts, 6 fish....on my way home already lol...wish I could stay but have dinner plans with the girlfriend.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> 7 casts, 6 fish....on my way home already lol...wish I could stay but have dinner plans with the girlfriend.


Damn! Great! Cleve?


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> 7 casts, 6 fish....on my way home already lol...wish I could stay but have dinner plans with the girlfriend.


NICE- looks like you already got her dinner


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

By the distinct formation of seagull crap I'm saying catawba!


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

rangerpig250 said:


> I’m giving it another shot tomorrow! Loading him up with Imodium and crossing my fingers!!



I had a short trip like you but didn’t even make it in the boat. Drove to Cleveland tonight for the night bite only to find this when we got out of the truck to rig. Was a nice drive up and back lol. Just got done cleaning the millions of pieces of glass out of the boat. Off to try and find a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nate167 said:


> I had a short trip like you but didn’t even make it in the boat. Drove to Cleveland tonight for the night bite only to find this when we got out of the truck to rig. Was a nice drive up and back lol. Just got done cleaning the millions of pieces of glass out of the boat. Off to try and find a replacement tomorrow.


Oh that just sucks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nate167 said:


> I had a short trip like you but didn’t even make it in the boat. Drove to Cleveland tonight for the night bite only to find this when we got out of the truck to rig. Was a nice drive up and back lol. Just got done cleaning the millions of pieces of glass out of the boat. Off to try and find a replacement tomorrow.


never seen anything like that.



rangerpig250 said:


> Oh that just sucks


you took the words right outa my mouth.
sherman


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> never seen anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he took the words right out of my mouth too last night with a few choice words thrown in the mix lol. Good thing is I called Taylor made and have a replacement piece ordered and should ship next week. Off to Lowe’s tomorrow to get a piece of plexiglass so I’m back on the water this weekend


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Fished around E 72nd today in close just after daylight. Only boated one there in 40 fow on a bandit. After 4 hours decided to run out to the dump on a whim. Quickly found some active fish in 57-59 fow. Put 12 more in the box in a few short hours. No hogs, just good eaters. Blue/chrome bandit 70 back on a board caught all but 2 of the fish. Beautiful afternoon on the bp for November.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

germharness said:


> Fished around E 72nd today in close just after daylight. Only boated one there in 40 fow on a bandit. After 4 hours decided to run out to the dump on a whim. Quickly found some active fish in 57-59 fow. Put 12 more in the box in a few short hours. No hogs, just good eaters. Blue/chrome bandit 70 back on a board caught all but 2 of the fish. Beautiful afternoon on the bp for November.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Deeper is still on fire! We didn’t go as deep as you but we hung around in 52-54ft and boated 37. Nice grade but like you said, no hogs. We ran mainly all P10’s anywhere from 40-90 back no weights . Big fish was 7ish.


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice work rangerpig, I wish I would have moved earlier, but thats what makes it fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

The imodium held up?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

loomis82 said:


> The imodium held up?


Yes thank god!!!!!!!


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

we fished shallow and it was really slow compared to yesterday. Thanks for the report we may try deeper next trip


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Got out for a couple hours this morning. Different spot from the other day. Fish were there tho. Blue silver with orange belly was getting bit the most with an usually fast retrieve. Water was a lil dirty and only about 5ft deep. Ill definitely hit this spot again after the holiday. Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving and stays safe if out on the big lake.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Imodium is a life saver!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

juggerman said:


> Any up to date walleye reports from Gordon park area? Any tips appreciated...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

